

The Mac App Store Debug Menu - bensummers
http://www.red-sweater.com/blog/1586/the-mac-app-store-debug-menu

======
msy
Somewhere deep under Cupertino, Jobs is currently beating some hapless dev
with a beautifully designed baseball bat.

~~~
maukdaddy
A seamless bat carved from a single piece of aluminum.

------
Toucan
This is what it looks like on my system: <http://imgur.com/eo49s>

Options are:

Application and Distribution signed by: (None/Signed/Signed by Apple)

Apple ID Authentication: (iTunes, MacBuddy)

Server: (Porco, Localhost, Custom)

Show install progress in dock: (Firenze, App, App no launch, Applications
stack)

------
pepijndevos
Who'll be the first to set up a custom server?

------
JonnieCache
I'm guessing the server communication is normally through SSL? If so then this
might be a good time to do some protocol analysis before the opportunity
disappears. There are a bunch of log dumping options in there.

~~~
partypoopin
Transactions, account creation are SSL. Everything else is just plain old
HTTP. You can just put it through Wireshark and see near everything going on.

------
ajaimk
If only we can figure out the same for the iPhone.

